# Anyone use golf balls to get snakes???



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Found a corn snake in the coop this morning. Unfortunately it ate a silkie chick:flame:. I found the snake up on top of the nest boxes. The mother's and chicks are on the floor. I heard about putting golf balls around the outside of the coop. If the snakes eat them they won't fit through the wire and eventually die? Anyone ever try this?
I'm also putting up smaller gaged wire over the existing...no end!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

We did once got the snake.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

ceramic eggs work better. some snakes wont be fooled by golf balls. most hatchery sites have them for sale on the site.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Most snakes I have been around will spit a golf ball or ceramic egg out.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, snakes can regurgitate if they can't consume something... or if they get stressed. If they are stressed in the coop (most birds will peck at or harass snakes), they can just regurgitate the ball and then move on out. 

Of course, it may work as some snakes may not regurgitate in time to avoid being killed by the chickens or by yourself.


----------



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

had a 5ft blacksnake that ate a few guinea eggs but spit more up several places. I was baffled at first about how eggs got all the strange places I found them. I guess it could slow the snake down and maybe give you an opportunity though.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

How about moth balls? But would they be dangerous to the chickens...I would put them outside the coop, but I let the older ones free range?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Dazlin said:


> How about moth balls? But would they be dangerous to the chickens...I would put them outside the coop, but I let the older ones free range?


Snakes heavily rely on scent (well, kinda like taste, but they smell in a different manner, using their tounge to pick up molecules and passing them over a special organ which 'smells' things) to find things to consume. I highly doubt they would eat moth balls. I bet they only really eat golf balls when hidden in with chicken eggs, when their senses are a little confused because they can smell eggs.


----------

